# [RISOLTO] Skype blocca webcam ed altre usb

## UnoSD

Salve a tutti,

sto cercando di usare la webcam su Skype, ma (sia con la versione 2.x che la 4.x) parte, si vede per qualche secondo, poi blocca Skype ed anche il mouse usb e la penna usb per internet (credo tutto quello che ci sia sul bus 2).

Può per caso aver a che fare con libv4l in qualche modo? C'è un avvertimento a fine installazione di Skype che dice:

```
 * For webcam support, see "LD_PRELOAD" section of "README.lib" document provided by

 * media-libs/libv4l package and "README" document of this package.

 * You can install app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-medialibs package for the 32bit

 * libraries from the media-libs/libv4l package.
```

Grazie.Last edited by UnoSD on Wed Nov 14, 2012 8:36 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## doom555

Ho appena risposto ad un altro post su problemi alla webcam, ipotizzando che si trattasse del problema che descrivi tu, adesso leggo questo!

 :Very Happy: 

Secondo me la tua webcam utilizza uvcvideo... 

controlla se è così:

```
# lsmod | grep uvcvideo
```

Se è così, allora:

```
# rmmod uvcvideo

# modprobe uvcvideo nodrop=1
```

Adesso prova se la webcam funziona su skype...

Nel caso funzionasse:

```
# echo "options uvcvideo nodrop=1" >> /etc/modprobe.d/uvcvideo.conf
```

Non ho idea di cosa cambi il parametro nodrop... è una soluzione che avevo trovato in giro!

----------

## UnoSD

Salve!

lsmod non funziona perché ho il driver integrato nel kernel, ma comunque sto usando uvcvideo.

```
$ dmesg | grep uvcvideo

[    6.015140] usbcore: registered new interface driver uvcvideo

[    6.789759] uvcvideo 1-1.3:1.0: usb_probe_interface

[    6.789763] uvcvideo 1-1.3:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

[    6.789775] uvcvideo: Found UVC 1.00 device Integrated Webcam (05ca:18a0)
```

C'è un modo per usare quest'opzione senza usare il modulo?

Comunque il mio problema è leggermente diverso, ma vorrei provare questa soluzione lo stesso.

Oggi "magicamente" ha funzionato (guarda un po', giusto quando volevo fare una prova -.-)

Alla fine della sessione con la webcam l'unico output sullo stdout di skype è stato: libv4l2: error dequeuing buf: Invalid argument.

P.s. Ok, mi rispondo da solo: aggiungo alla riga del kernel: uvcvideo.nodrop=1, al prossimo riavvio do notizie!

----------

## UnoSD

Allora, usando:

```

LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib32/libv4l/v4l2convert.so /opt/bin/skype
```

E l'opzione per il modulo, funziona!

Grazie mille!

P.s. Non so se anche solo l'opzione funziona, ma sono troppo pigro per provare...

----------

